# endurance in oklahoma



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Join AERC, you can check out the ride calendar, quite a few OK rides.


----------



## jackboy (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks thinking of joining and doin some races i have a twh cross i know really nothing about the sport looking forward to learning


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Join AERC, and start reading, lots of info on the websight and magazine. New book out Endurance 101 that should be pretty good as well.


----------

